# Sizing question...



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm 5'8" and was told 150


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ya i would say about 149- 152 based on your weight i could be wrong though. Im 165 and I ride 154.


----------

